# Beseler 23c II



## flyingPhoto (May 29, 2021)

im about to send the money for a Beseler 23c II series enlarger, one of the blue edition.  The questions i have after i had my best offer accepted are this. 

1. the enlarger as is from factory, is intended to be use with "black and white filters" to make standard black and white prints. As well as be used with "color filters" to make color prints. 

 I have talked with someone about using color filters to do that with a different model of condenser enlarger, and was told the results werent always sharp, and the colors not always the best.  Has the technology behind color filters improved enough that the results are almost or as good as a dual dichro head would be?
  Or is it worth hunting down a used dual s dichro color head online?  Or even a used printmaker 67 dichro head and just replacing the current lamp housing unit?

2. As it is the modern twin arm design, should i actually feel sad that the newer XL will give me larger print sizes on the baseboard, when i can just flip it to horizontal and use the wall or a portable easel and make really big prints if i felt like it?


----------



## mjcmt (May 30, 2021)

It's been a long time since I made b/w prints, but as I remember I got better results w/ an enlarger w/ a dichro head.


----------



## Rickbb (May 30, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> It's been a long time since I made b/w prints, but as I remember I got better results w/ an enlarger w/ a dichro head.


2nd that, I never liked the prints from the condenser head. I left the dichro head mounted and used it for b&w and color prints. Plus the dial in filters worked great for Kodak Polycontast papers.


----------



## flyingPhoto (May 30, 2021)

The condenser head i am looking at the dual dichro 2 does condenser and diffuser work depending on mode selected, so best of both worlds then?

Havent been able to find a GOOD source of images that show prints made in either mode. So im a little torn on what would be best until i actually.... use it...


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 10, 2021)

Well its big..... but not as huge as some would have led me to believe.  Now its cleanup time with it. Lots of minor surface rust, some screws willneed replacing, things like that.

The poor beselar 50mm lens 1:3.5.  not the "good" version but itll work. though its loose in the basebaord and i have no clue for the moment on how to get it out.

Red filter was nice to see,

Lamp came with a crapped out cord to it, rusted up plug that was bent.. But strange that i have never seen a lamp cord in photos that has a on/off power switch IN THE CORD.. home made perhaps?


----------

